# lots of monster gar.



## railcar (Apr 15, 2011)

if anyone is looking for big gar to shoot go to the old 190 road bed on lake livingston on a calm day. find the road bed and river channel and just look you will see them rolling im going to try and catch them out of my kayak. with my rod and go for a texas slayride. p.s you have to be fast at shooting cause they dont give you much time.


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Monster Gar ????*

Hey Rail,
When you say Monster Gar...How big is that....4'?....6'?....8'?....
I've caught one to 6' 4"....I'd like to catch one over 8'
Mustad7731


----------



## railcar (Apr 15, 2011)

if the water is like glass you will find all size of gar from 3' to 7' or above my best gar there was a 7'6" gator gar. sometimes they just lay on top and the shots come easy. but for the norm. they are fast good luck


----------



## anglersurf131 (Mar 26, 2007)

whats the vis there right now?

www.texasbluewatersafaris.com


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

anglersurf131 said:


> whats the vis there right now?
> 
> www.texasbluewatersafaris.com


Dang Keith, you beat me to it!!


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

On Livingston? Seriously? Well its probably between muddy and very murky!  Livingston is always muddy because you have a very large river like the Trinity dumping large amounts of water in the lake all the time. 190 is on the north end of the lake down from the river so it is not going to be pretty. However, that muddy river water is what makes Livingston one of the best lakes in the state for bowfishing! The rule in Livingston is to find some fairly clear water (if you can see down 1ft that is clear there) then you WILL find fish!


----------

